# raised black dots all over elongauts



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

what is it and how do I treat it?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WOW.. looks bad dude... i dono..


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thats how it was when I got it, I thought it was normal at first. im a little upset


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've never seen anything like that before


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I don’t know if you followed my dying pirayas… They had argulus (Fish lice) I believe they are cured… One appears to have the same type thing… I was thinking some kind of scabs, but I truly have no idea… I lost 4 of the 8 fish, but they are eating really well now… There is one that has the same type of raised dots… I will be following replies to see it if it’s something else… I did treat extensively for parasites, and these are the result….


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It looks like black spots disease... It can be found in wild caught fish especially piranha, silver dollars, and other Myleus species. It's a parasite that requires birds as an initial host. Birds eat an infected fish, and defecate into the water, and then the parasite searches for a fish host. (I believe there's another species that requires snails as a secondary host.) There's really not much you can do (or should do). Just leave it alone and let it go through it's life cycle. There are meds such as Clout that claim to treat for it, but I wouldn't stress your fish with unnecessary meds.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks for all your replys, includeing pm's. I feel much better about the whole situation. I won't treat with clout (website says not to use on piranha's) ill just let it take its course. I really get attached emotionaly to my pets and it gets me very woried when they are ill.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you from me too... I had no idea what it was either... My poor piraya had 3 kinds of parasites...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I added some salt. ill keep everyone updated on thier recovery.


----------

